# Erfahrungen mit >>>UseNext

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

wer von euch hat schon Erfahrungen mit UseNext sammeln können? Kann jmd. berichten?

Danke.

MfG

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Scup wrote:*   

> wer von euch hat schon Erfahrungen mit UseNet sammeln können? Kann jmd. berichten?

 

Was willst du denn hören? Die Newsgroups gibt es schon seit ewigkeiten und funktionieren auch so lange  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wie es real mit der Geschwindigkeit aussieht...und was wirklich angeboten wird...ob es sich lohnt u.s.w.!?

----------

## chrib

Äh? Geschwindigkeit bei Newsgruppen? Meinst Du die Zeit der Veröffentlichung von Artikeln? Und was meinst Du mit

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...und was wirklich angeboten wird...ob es sich lohnt u.s.w.!?

 

Schreib mal genau was Du eigentlich genau im Usenet machen willst, anstatt uns über Deine Absichten rätseln zu lassen.

Angeboten wird im Usenet viel, nahezu jedes erdenkliche Thema wird in den Gruppen diskutiert. Aber ich befürchte dass ist nicht die Antwort, die Du gerne hättest.

----------

## mc-max

er meinte bestimmt UseNext. Sowas wie Musikload.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Wie es real mit der Geschwindigkeit aussieht...und was wirklich angeboten wird...ob es sich lohnt u.s.w.!?

 

Grins   :Laughing: 

Hast gehört, dass man im UseNet tonnenweise Warez saugen kann und das DIE alternative zu Edonkey und co sei oder?

Also erstmal solltest du das hier lesen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet

Dann weisst du schonmal was das UseNet eigentlich ist  :Wink: 

Tja und bezüglich deiner Fragen..

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Wie es real mit der Geschwindigkeit

 

Hängt davon ab an welchen Server du dich drannhägst.

 *Scup wrote:*   

> und was wirklich angeboten wird...

 

Hängt davon ab an welchen Server du dich drannhägst. Es gibt Newsgroups, die werden von "antsändigen" Providern nicht angeboten. Andere schon.

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ob es sich lohnt

 

Naja, wenn ich nach Warez und Pr0n auschau halten möchte, dann bestimmt nicht in den Newsgroups, da gibt es nervenschonendere Alternativen  :Very Happy:  Wenn ich in der Gentoo Newsgroup lesen möchte, dann sind mir Punkt 1 und 2 deiner Fragen relativ unwichtig  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

ok.Danke für eure Antworten.

PS: Ich muß eine Projektarbeit machen..dazu habe ich mich für P2P entschlossen..da UseNet am neusten ist, dachte ich nehme das P2P-System...

----------

## LeftShift

Ich glaube Du bist irgendwie auf dem falschen Dampfer! 'UseNet' hat nix aber auch garnix mit 'P2P' zu tun. Lies mal das letzte Posting von @STiGMaTa_ch inklusive der Links. Dann sollte alles klar sein.

----------

## oscarwild

...und bitte sei so gut, das Topic auf "UseNeXT" zu korrigieren.

----------

## platinumviper

 *Scup wrote:*   

> da UseNet am neusten ist, dachte ich nehme das P2P-System...

 Das Usenet gibt es seit 1979. Man schickt seine Beiträge immer an einen Server, nie an einen anderen Teilnehmer. Also weder neu noch P2P.

platinumviper

----------

## SkaaliaN

hatte mich geirrt. habe den Thread geändert. Meinte useneXt

----------

## Phlogiston

ja das ist nun klar aber wer weiss nun etwas dazu? Die verpsprechen da ja sehr viel, wie man auf der Homepage lesen kann. Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da wirklich was hinter steckt..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## XMath

Hi,

ich sag mal soviel:

Es lohnt sich, nach dem was ich so gesehen habe   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: ABER, das ist kein P2P Netzwerk.

EDIT2: Wobei ich keinen deutschen Anbieter nehmen würde. Mit Paypal-Zahlung gibt es da auch bessere Angebote. Zudem kusierte mal ein Gerücht, dass dieses UseNext als Falle aufgebaut wurde.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich sag mal soviel:
> 
> Es lohnt sich, nach dem was ich so gesehen habe  
> ...

 

das mit der falle nehme ich auch mal extrem deftig ultrastark an...übel übel sprach der dübel und verschwand in der wand...

----------

## chrib

Ich finde das Angebot schon ziemlich zwielichtig. Irgendwelche CD-Images von Spielen, Musik oder ähnlichem ist per UseNeXT genauso ein Urheberrechtsverstoss wie wenn ich die Dinger bei $tauschboersemeinerwahl runterlade. Und eine 100% garantierte Anonymität? Also bitte, wer soll denn das glauben.

Interessant finde ich ja die FAQ von dem Betreiber, besonders die Frage bzgl. Syndikus und UseNeXT und dann der Hinweis, dass die Nutzung des Usenet vollkommen legal sei. Klar ist sie das, solange ich nicht irgendwelche urheberrechtlich geschützen Sachen runterlade. Und genau das ist es ja, womit UseNeXT (indirekt) wirbt.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Und ich möchte es nochmals betonen (für die, welche es immer noch nicht kapiert haben)...

Egal wie die es nennen, hier geht es nur um das gute alte Usenet! Entweder man macht sich die Mühe und grast das Netz nach frei verfügbaren Newsgroup Servern ab die auch die "heiklen" Newsgroups anbieten, oder man geht halt zu einem Newsgroup anbieter wie usenext und bezahlt Geld dafür.

Egal wie man es macht, es funktioniert immer nach dem gleichen Schema.

1.) Man wählt sich die Newsgroup aus, welche man abonieren will (Je nach Server hat man halt mehr oder weniger Möglichkeiten). 

2.) Dann wählt man sich das gewünschte Posting aus und liest es. Wenn da jemand halt ein 600MB Iso drann gehängt hat, dauert das lesen halt ein wenig länger  :Smile: 

Das Problem ist nur, GIBT es die gewünschte Software auch? Denn wo kein Poster ist, da ist auch nix zum saugen. Zweitens werden Postings mit "Inhalt" meistens viel weniger lang zwischengespeichert als solche ohne (d.h. wenn dir Kollege A sagt er hätte letzte Woche das Ding heruntergeladen, bedeutet es nicht zwangsläufig, dass du das heute auch noch kannst). Und da grosse Postings meistens in hunderten Paketen gesplittet werden und die Server nicht stündlich abgleichen, kann es gut sein, dass man auch da mehrere Tage drann ist.

Achja, nicht zu vergessen die Anzahl der möglichen Newsgroups. Je nach Server hat man einige Zehntausend (unser Server listet Momentan über 42000 einzelne Newsgroups). In welchem der Groups sich nun eure gewünschte WAREZ befindet, müsst ihr erst noch selber herausfinden.

Und für den Rest lest wie gesagt den Wikipedia Artikel!

Edit

Und Legal ist das ganze wie bereits angedeutet wurde nur solange, wie ihr z.B. in alt.os.linux.gentoo postet. Sobald ihr warez anbietet oder herunterladet macht ihr euch automatisch strafbar. Und das mit der Anonymität ist auch so eine sache. Da ihr das Material direkt bei UseNext herunterladet kennen nur die eure IP Adresse. Da nun aber auf Ihren Servern illegaler Inhalt vorhanden ist, kann im Strafverfolgungsfall auch auf deren Logs zugegriffen werden.

Im übrigen haben UseNext das Problem, dass Sie bei Kentniss von Strafbaren Inhalten den Zugang zu den Groups unterbinden müssen. Faktisch bedeutet dies, dass ihr nur solange was aus einer Group saugen könnt, wie ihr noch zugriff darauf habt. Die Group selber mag zwar noch weiter exisitieren, jedoch nicht mehr bei UseNext.

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

UseNext darf ohne Grund keine persönlichen Daten herausgeben. Diese dürfen es allerdings sobald ein Ermittlungsverfahren in die Wege geleitet wird. Die sind sogar dazu verpflichtet. Dann ist es vollkommen egal ob man einmal oder 500 mal gegen Rechtsbestimmungen verstoßen hat. Bei UseNext kommt dann noch hinzu das man es einfach über das Konto und natürlich auch via IP herausfinden kann wo der Lümmel sitzt der illegale Downloads am start hat.

----------

## chilla

Hinter usenext stehen gravenreuth und syndikus.  Diese standen ebenso hinter ftp-welt und sind heute die vertreter von den ehemaligen bockwurst-admins. 

Lass die Finger davon! Im übrigen ist usenext = usenet. Usenext bietet einen extra client an und stellt server bereit auf denen die entscheideneden gruppen nicht zensiert sind. In deutschland ist das jedoch totaler quatsch. 

Filme und Pornos lassen sich eigentlich recht angenehm aus dem Usenet ziehen - aber _nicht_ bei deutschen Anbietern und erstrecht nicht bei UseNext! Es gibt ausländische Anbieter die für ein paar  im Monat unzensierten Usenetzugang mit begrenztem traffic anbieten. Diese sind zwar recht teuer, jedoch sind diese renomiert und nicht auf "warez" aus: Sie bieten _unzensierten_ zugang zum usenet und prahlen nicht damit, dass du über sie die shcärfsten Pornos, die jüngsten mädels und die meisten filme bekommst. 

UseNext dagegen tut dies! Und wer dies tut ist dumm! Also lass die Finger davon!

Wenn du wirklich wissen willst, was dahinter steckt und wenn du lustige geschichten lesen möchtest, google ma nach ftpwelt und gravenreuth & syndikus (weiss nich, ob dr name so richtig geschrieben ist). 

Was du möchtest, ist ein ausländischer anbieter, der dir freien, unzensierten Zugang zum Usenet gibt. Was du möchtest, ist KEIN deutscher Warezanbieter. "frei und unzensiert" gibt es in deutschland nicht.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich denk mal wer pornos sehen will sollte sich sowieso Blue Movie zulegen. Das ist legal und uncut.. Aber ich muß wie gesagt ein P2P-System als Projektarbeit machen. Daher hatte ich halt nachgefragt..Weil UseNext als ziemlich neu gilt.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

für P2P kannst du dir Sachen wie Edonkey, Bittorrent und Co anschauen.

Vor allem schau dir an wie neue Clients sich in das Netz eingliedern, wie Suchabfragen funktionieren.

Ich verweise mal auf die Folien meines Profs, zu finden hier. Das ganze haben wir erst gestern durchgekaut. Dürfte sehr interessant für dich sein.

----------

## Genone

Und wie schon gesagt: Usene(x)t ist kein P2P System (höchstens auf Server Ebene, aber da benutzt man den Begriff normalerweise nicht).

----------

## sirro

 *XMath wrote:*   

> für P2P kannst du dir Sachen wie Edonkey, Bittorrent und Co anschauen.

 

Mute fände ich auch ein recht interessantes Beispiel:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mute

----------

## Inte

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Mute fände ich auch ein recht interessantes Beispiel:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mute

 Mehr als ein Beispiel ist es leider nicht. Es gibt nur einen Entwickler der an dem Projekt arbeitet und dessen Engagement läßt mehr als zu wünschen übrig.

Wenn es um anonymes P2P geht ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnunet ausgereifter (multiple Downloads) und hat mehr Perspektive.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   Mute fände ich auch ein recht interessantes Beispiel:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mute Mehr als ein Beispiel ist es leider nicht. Es gibt nur einen Entwickler der an dem Projekt arbeitet und dessen Engagement läßt mehr als zu wünschen übrig.
> 
> Wenn es um anonymes P2P geht ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnunet ausgereifter (multiple Downloads) und hat mehr Perspektive.

 

ist doch das gleiche wie shareaza oder??

----------

## Inte

Definitiv nicht! Schaust Du Dir überhaupt die Links an?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Shareaza ist ein Windows-Client der verschiedene Netzwerke unterstützt (z.B. Gnutella2, Gnutella, eDonkey und BitTorrent). Diese Netzwerke sind in keinster Weise anonym. Schau mal zum Vergleich hier vorbei: http://gnunet.org/faq.php3?xlang=German#compare

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es um anonymes P2P geht ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnunet ausgereifter (multiple Downloads) und hat mehr Perspektive.

 

Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum nur gnunet im portage ist.   :Cool: 

----------

